# massey 19?? drove it home 6 miles



## phillips1952 (Nov 20, 2008)

very exciting ride,ive been waiting for years to find such a bike,mostly original,yes i know the bars.i have more.it was covered in filth grease grime,i did not think it had paint but,it does.i just used a little bit of mild soap and olive oil,on a soft cloth.im in the process of straightening the fork?its not to bad.this will be a long resto.but no scrubbing,i like the patina under all the filth!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice looking bike.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 21, 2008)

Is the 1/2 inch pitch chain original?
The headbadge is amazing!!

Nice Job!

Shane


----------



## phillips1952 (Nov 21, 2008)

*old bicycle blues*

thanks guys!in my excitement,i pulled my shoulder out,getting the fork bolt off ,it looks as though it has never been off.the grease turned into super glue!lesson learned,brace bicycle frame,get help then,remove seized bolts.im pretty sure the bike is original.except handlebars?the grease on the sprocket is like cement.i would be surprised if the drive gear was changed?but im not very informed on the massey bicycle yet.i know there werent many made.im hopin someone chimes in about the bike.the pedals were made by gibbon,he made penny farthing bicycles,i wonder if these are an upgrade or stock?


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, judging by the badge your find appears to have been built by CCM (Canadian Cycle and Motor Company LTD.). 

The pedals are Gibson which are high grade Canadian pedals offered as standard equipment on many CCM models. 

From the pictures I am not so sure the handlebars are not original to the bike but I would guess the chain guard was added later. 

I would estimate the bike is late teens to early thirties but you may be able to date it accurately from the list of CCM serial numbers that was posted on this site last year by thebikeguy.


http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=6057

Phil


----------



## wazza (Nov 21, 2008)

very nice find,really like the frame and headbadge,oily ragit and use it.


----------



## phillips1952 (Nov 21, 2008)

*ah gibson.*

i thought it said gibbon.thanks for that .im a bit scared to take the crank apart.the front steering bearings were like glue.there was grease but only on the stem.i dont want to damage the crank bearings by riding it.and i will ride it.isnt that what there for?thanks for the info.


----------



## JO BO (Nov 21, 2008)

With that color and all the original nickle all shined up it would look awesome coming down the street. JO BO


----------



## sensor (Nov 21, 2008)

nice survivor


----------



## phillips1952 (Nov 22, 2008)

*update*

i took the fork to a great bike mechanic,it is trued up very nice.he couldnt get over the fork.i usually use  a tree and bar extension,but sometimes there not true once i reef on them.and did not want to mess these  forks up.looks like the original paint was dark maroon?very nice colour.looks like hand file marks on the stem.here they are trued and ready for reassembly.


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 27, 2008)

Massey bikes were one of he original companies that started CCM at the turn of the century. Gibson pedals are aluminum and if you look at the back of them where they bolt to the crank there should be a pattent date. I think it is July 10 1922 if I remember. If there are no dates on them or any markings they will be the earlier ones. I think they started making them in 1915 and dated them after 1922. The double top tubes started in 1922 or 23. If you check the date chart in the earlier posting you will find what year it is. The wrap around headbadge is very nice. I have a later Massey bike, I cannot remember what year but maybe 40's. Mine has a small Massey headbadge but it does not wrap around. Check your rear hub for markings. CCM made changes over the years. 1926  up to 1937 used the 1926 Hercules hub with Hercules in writing. I believe the earlier Hercules was in printing. After 1937 CCM used the 37 CCM hub.


----------



## phillips1952 (Jan 14, 2009)

*massey*

thanks oldy57,i was waitin for you to have a look.the bike is apart,i will have it out by april.im taking my time on this one,and leaving everything the way i got it.except i may take off the chain guard,i dont really like it.thanks for the info,i will check into what you said.


----------



## phillips1952 (Feb 5, 2009)

*update massey resto*

well i took it all apart and used hot water and soap,lots of hrs rebuilt everything,rides like a cloud.heres some pics.before and after.
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/beast775/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/beast775/GetAttachmentaspx3.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/beast775/feb5-09011.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/beast775/feb5-09015.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/beast775/feb5-09014.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/beast775/feb5-09010.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/beast775/feb5-09012.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/beast775/feb5-09017.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/beast775/feb5-09013.jpg


----------



## TigerCat (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job on the clean-up, looks like a super fun ride. Did you figure out what year it was made ?


----------



## phillips1952 (Feb 7, 2009)

*thanks*

pretty much a 1923,except older new hercules hub.im guessing they had them leftover and put them in bikes?i dunno.it rides and commands attention.im enjoying this.


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 8, 2009)

I've just reassembled the same bike (a 1930) ribbon head badge/same crank, sent you a message hoping for contact. I'm aslo in the Victoria area. Family I traded another bike to for it said their grandfather used it for his paper route for a few years +/- 1938.  It was leaning against a tree in their back yard. Looks like new now!


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 8, 2009)

*Similar 'Ribbon' Massey 1930*

I"m working on a Massey Ser. # on top of seat tube indicates 1930 build year. I've had several parts renickeled


http://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss32/ditchpig_photos/KZs30Massey003.jpg


----------



## phillips1952 (Apr 9, 2009)

*massey silver ribbon*

i actually found a photo of the massey harris store in victoria and im finding more info as im searching.they were a popular bicycle shop from 1886 till 1933.im trying to find the address.getting a picture in front of the store now would be great.i know of a person with a 1886 massey harris its very nice.


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 9, 2009)

*Victoria's Bicycle shop*

These photos are great. I'll check the archived copies of the Times Colonist here for some old ads on microfilm. I'll ask Dave our historian here if he's aware of that bike shop address

My Massey had a cross brace on the original handle bar as well but the bar came straight back not swept up like yours. I think someone changed your handlebar but transferred the cross brace over. Do you have a line on original style bars?


----------



## phillips1952 (Apr 9, 2009)

*handlebars*

i got 5 pair from a ccm massey person that knows alot.i just bent the bars a bit in a tree.i dont like my hands bent inwards.i have quite a few stems and different bars.i saw the bars i have on my bike on another from a 20s photo.i have another brace also.


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 9, 2009)

*lets see them if your interested in selling*

im interested in a pair


----------

